
Letter to Jamie Dimon and anyone else struggling to understand cryptocurrencies - chris-laffra
https://blog.chain.com/a-letter-to-jamie-dimon-de89d417cb80
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering why this hasn't got much discussion, here are a few
comments from an earlier submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15486582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15486582)

